# Seals and Stamps



## STLCARDS (Jul 14, 2006)

For those of you who have your license number and have not purchase your seal and/or stamp www.engineerseals.com is a great place to get them. I ordered mine just before noon on Tuesday and they were delivered to my house yesterday (Thursday). The grand total was $63.46 for a hand embosser, rubber stamp and stamp pad. This seems to be about the going rate.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 14, 2006)

I got mine from there....showed up on Monday. Got the stamp and seal (they have ink pads here at work that I can "borrow") and I also went ahead and got the eseal.


----------



## cement (Jul 14, 2006)

dang that's nice to see. i have to find out what the admin ordered me, but I will order the eseal just for fun. :read:


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 14, 2006)

I have to question that site. What's stopping me from taking my bosses PE number and sending it to them with his name and having a stamp made?? Do they check to see if the number/name you're sending them is even registered? My company (and others here in FL) go through Florida Engineering Society to get stamps (the metal raised type) and you have to include a copy of your PE certificate for verification.

I just found it odd and unsettling that I (anyone) could send the engineerseals.com site a "number" and "name" to get a seal.


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 14, 2006)

isn't that cool? anyone can be sealing off anything, and we are here, getting degrees and taking exams... if we knew about this before... how much money and time would we have saved?

:google:


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 14, 2006)

I wonder... do they have similar things for lawyers and medics? it'd be nice to sign for a lawyer or a MD (like prescriptions) w/o having to go thru the trouble, hehehe :lmao:


----------



## Hill William (Jul 14, 2006)

I ordered mine from that site and UPS delivered it to the wrong place. They told me to go door to door and try to find it. I called the main office and flipped out. They lost it on friday, found it and delivered it on Monday. Then, on Monday night UPS called me and said that their driver was back in and that he had lost it again. I proceeded to tell here that I rec'd it and she was shocked. use FedEx :whatever:


----------



## STLCARDS (Jul 14, 2006)

This is one of many sites that you can buy stamps and embossing seals. I would not think bogus seals would be a huge problem, but there is the potential. This site in particular does not verify. Someone who needed drawings sealed for say a room addition and they did not want to pay to have it professionally designed could order a seal with a bogus name/number. I guess it is like anything else, there is always someone who will try anything.


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 16, 2006)

> This is one of many sites that you can buy stamps and embossing seals. I would not think bogus seals would be a huge problem, but there is the potential. This site in particular does not verify. Someone who needed drawings sealed for say a room addition and they did not want to pay to have it professionally designed could order a seal with a bogus name/number. I guess it is like anything else, there is always someone who will try anything.


So why keep them in business? Order your seal from legitimate businesses that support our profession, not those that attempt to cast a bad light on it.


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 17, 2006)

Do you have other sites where we could order seals that do a legitimate verification of name and number?


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 17, 2006)

> Do you have other sites where we could order seals that do a legitimate verification of name and number?


Florida Engineering Society - Order seals


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 17, 2006)

I just went to local Staples. $40 for a pre-inked stamp. They did ask for the approval letter, and made a copy of it to send in with request for the stamp.

I put in Friday, and they said I should get it Wednesday to pickup.


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 17, 2006)

7.5% sales tax, $9 service charge, $3 for home delivery?!?

Ouch!


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 17, 2006)

> 7.5% sales tax, $9 service charge, $3 for home delivery?!?
> Ouch!


Why would you have it sent to your house anyways?

With the big dollars you are supposedly making now you can afford an additional $2.50 it would cost.....that's not including $3 if you wanted at your house. I just ordered one from enginnerseals.com with my name as PPI SUCKS and number 12345. :cig:


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 17, 2006)

Had to give 30 days notice at my current employer so I am still here. Friday is my last day and I am using the remaining balance of sick and vacation time to take a trip to the Keys over the last week of July. I will have my next employer buy the 2-3/4 reach seal.


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 17, 2006)

it all boils down to similar prices so I'll order from the one that does not require me to have a copy of a paper that I ain't got (yet), since I need to stamp!!! I have been training my arm muscles to press that sucker for side work ;guns;

just like the song says, "I do not want what I haven't got"


----------



## STLCARDS (Jul 19, 2006)

Is this really a problem? Are there that many people running around with "fake" stamps? These folks are certainly not working in industry - their companies or clients are most likely checking their registration. The only area I see as a potential problem is the smaller "custom" home builder type contractor. His customers may not know they should check the registration and the local code enforcement does not take the time to check. I just do not see this as a huge problem.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 19, 2006)

> I just found it odd and unsettling that I (anyone) could send the engineerseals.com site a "number" and "name" to get a seal.


Me too. I was surprised when I heard this was the case. I always thought the issuing of seals would be very rigidly controlled and come directly from your state.

Yeah, I know you could get into big trouble falsifying a seal on drawings, and you can look up anyone's number instantly now.

But still, I could just order one, and if all I did was a few little side jobs that didn't attract any attention, probably get away with it. Like a single lot septic system or something.

I ordered mine from engineerseals.com as well. I got the pre-inked stamp. You don't need an ink pad, and it doesn't have any moving parts. Should get here in the next few days.

UPS will probably fuck up my shipping too. They always do. My house fronts a state road, but the driveway access is in the bad along a dinky little unimproved road. I always get a call from them wondering where my house is.

Luckily, the distribution center is 5 minutes from where I work, so I can always pick it up in person.


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 19, 2006)

how do we know that they (engineerseals.com) don't check that the number and name do not correspond since we are pretty much giving them all the info to type it on a state board site and verify that it exists?


----------



## Hill William (Jul 19, 2006)

> how do we know that they (engineerseals.com) don't check that the number and name do not correspond since we are pretty much giving them all the info to type it on a state board site and verify that it exists?


I ordered mine three weeks ago and WV still has not updated their web database so there is no way they could have looked me up.


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 19, 2006)

hehehehe, that's kind of scary... what holds someone from looking up someone's name on the net, ordering his seal and doing business under his name????

I think we should bring that to our boards attention... after I get my stam (possibly tomorrow)


----------



## Hill William (Jul 19, 2006)

> hehehehe, that's kind of scary... what holds someone from looking up someone's name on the net, ordering his seal and doing business under his name????I think we should bring that to our boards attention... after I get my stam (possibly tomorrow)


The best part is UPS dropped it off to someone elses house and it took them five days to find it. No telling what I have stamped and approved. :blink:


----------



## petergibbons (Jul 19, 2006)

^^Thanks for stamping my plans for that nuclear power plant.


----------



## Hill William (Jul 19, 2006)

> ^^Thanks for stamping my plans for that nuclear power plant.


Ill be expecting the check for engineering fees anytime now.


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 20, 2006)

Got my stamp yesterday, so now we can move and report them.  it got home in one day!! (asked for two day delivery)


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 20, 2006)

Mine came in the mail today aswell. Woo Hoo, let the signing and sealing begin. :beerchug :congrats:


----------



## Seajay (Jul 21, 2006)

:beerchug Mine hath arrived. Hot Damn! I feel official! :congrats:


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 21, 2006)

Cheers, party on the board! :cig: :beerchug :drunk: :congrats:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 21, 2006)

Mine should be coming today or Monday, according to UPS. I am going to stamp everything in sight. :woot:


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 21, 2006)

:congrats:

Yeah!!!


----------



## Hill William (Jul 21, 2006)

:claps: :claps:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 21, 2006)

I ordered mine with red ink. I want that bad boy to stand out on a blak and white drawing.

:banned2:


----------



## OR_CE (Jul 21, 2006)

:???:

I got mine in the mail today. I've stamped a hundred blank papers already just enjoying the feeling


----------



## DrFranz (Jul 22, 2006)

that sound like fun...

I have my first SEALED big report coming out soon... (some $200 million project)

:congrats:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 23, 2006)

^ Mine is coming tomorow. According to the UPS tracking site. I'm gonna go nuts with it and stamp everything in sight. (Not professionally I mean, gotta be discrete with that.)

I mean stuff like the newspaper, recipes I print out, receipts, etc.

I hereby certify reading the sports section was a worthwhile way to spend my lunch hour. 

My state doesn't have a particularly exciting stamp. I've checked engineerseals.com, and some of the other states have real cool ones.


----------



## rnorth (Jul 31, 2006)

> ^ Mine is coming tomorow. According to the UPS tracking site. I'm gonna go nuts with it and stamp everything in sight. (Not professionally I mean, gotta be discrete with that.)
> I mean stuff like the newspaper, recipes I print out, receipts, etc.
> 
> I hereby certify reading the sports section was a worthwhile way to spend my lunch hour.
> ...


hey VT, how's it going? I finally got my # and was wondering if you got your stamp yet from engineerstamp.com? would you recommend them? also, do you know anything about pizzagali construction?


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 31, 2006)

I bet you guys are stoked about having that stamp!! I know I'll be stamping everything with mine when I get it :true: Checks, personal letters, photos, anything that can be stamped 

I'm still waiting for the certificate to arrive to order mine though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 1, 2006)

> hey VT, how's it going? I finally got my # and was wondering if you got your stamp yet from engineerstamp.com? would you recommend them? also, do you know anything about pizzagali construction?


I got my stamp about a week ago, and have been stamping every sheet of paper in sight. It's just soooooo much fun to do.

rnorth: I ordered mine from engineerseals.com. They completed and shipped my order promptly. The stamp looks to be well constructed, and all the text and other details are correct.

I'd use them again, I was happy with the service. :true:

And, I'm not familiar with that construction firm you mentioned. :dunno:


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 1, 2006)

> > I ordered mine from engineerseals.com. They completed and shipped my order promptly. The stamp looks to be well constructed, and all the text and other details are correct.
> > I'd use them again, I was happy with the service.  :true:


I got my stamp, e-seal, and seal from them as well. The only thing I didn't like is that I didn't see where they let you pick how your seal is aligned. It is made to seal along the bottom of a sheet of paper, unfortunately the title block (and space to put a stamp/seal) is along the right side of our plans so if I try and use my seal it comes out sideways.

I've seen other sites who do stamps and seals and a lot of them have a spot to check which direction you want your seal (just a little sheet of paper asking which side of the paper you want your seal to work on) so maybe I just missed it.


----------



## rnorth (Aug 1, 2006)

> > hey VT, how's it going? I finally got my # and was wondering if you got your stamp yet from engineerstamp.com? would you recommend them? also, do you know anything about pizzagali construction?
> 
> 
> I got my stamp about a week ago, and have been stamping every sheet of paper in sight. It's just soooooo much fun to do.
> ...


thanks vt, i placed my order with them yesterday.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 1, 2006)

> It is made to seal along the bottom of a sheet of paper, unfortunately the title block (and space to put a stamp/seal) is along the right side of our plans so if I try and use my seal it comes out sideways.


Uh...have you tried rotating your stamp 90 degrees, or rotating the sheet and stamping like it was on the bottom? :blink:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 1, 2006)

For a stamp it wouldn't matter obviously, I think he's talking about the embossing seal.


----------



## cement (Aug 1, 2006)

I think you should have got the long reach embossing seal.

my admin ordered a self inking stamp in black from a local printer. it is not what I would have ordered (I was on Vacation) but the price was right since the company paid :claps:

I just stamped a scratch pad a half dozen time to get it out of my system :???:


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 1, 2006)

> > Uh...have you tried rotating your stamp 90 degrees, or rotating the sheet and stamping like it was on the bottom?  :blink:


Damn....I should try that. I was just going to start plotting out all of my drawings in profile instead of landscape.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 1, 2006)

> my admin ordered a self inking stamp in black from a local printer.


I got myself a self-inker in bright motherfucking red, so you can read it from Burlington to Bennington.

:woot:


----------

